# Directv guy installed a new 5-LNB dish and a Directv H20-100 receiver!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JT1521 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi, I don't know if I am complaining about minimal thing's or not because I am new to HDTV. The Directv guy came the other day and replaced my old satellite dish with a new 5-LNB dish with my HD upgrade. He installed the H20-100 receiver and everything worked except the local channels. He called a teckie at Directv and went over a bunch of thing's. He tried 3 different receivers and none of them would pick up the local channels on them. He even went back on the roof to test and said I have a perfect reading where the dish is and he says that it should work. So after about 3 hours or so he had enough. Which I don't blame him. He said he has been having problems with every other customer using the H20 receivers. So after he left I called Directv and told them the problem. They said I most likely need the B-Band convertor that came in the box. However the installer dude took the one in that box with him so I couldn't try that out. Anyway after about a few more hours I tried for the hell of it the local channels. They were now showing up on the guide and I went to them and they were working. Spooky stuff. I then went into check out the signal strengths for the local stations. This is what they said: 99degree(Net 11) 1-8, all 0/ 9-16 all 0/ 17-24 one transponder at 41 degrees/ 25-32 one at 84 and one at 92. 103 degree (Net 14) 1-8 one at 20 / 9-16 one at 89/ 17-24 one at 47 / 25-32 all 0. Are these normal reading's for local stations? I am not even sure I am getting the best picture quality. It look's ok I guess. Although during the NFL game I noticed some weird green crap coming up on the screen every so often and so other weird stuff. Is that normal or should I complain? Thanks. Sorry for this long thread.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Are you talking about your standard definition local channels, or your MPEG4 HDTV local channels? Your H20 receives both, and also over-the-air HDTV channels with a suitable antenna. What exact channel numbers/names are you seeing for your local channels?


----------



## JT1521 (Sep 11, 2006)

I see both the SD and HD locals. Are those normal signal readings on the 99 and 103 satellites? Also there is this B-Band Convertor in the H20-100 box. Should I need to add this to the receiver for an even better HD picture quality or will this not make an difference at all seeing I receive the picture? Kinda new to this stuff please forgive the stupid questions lol. Also I noticed when changing channels that the previous sceen on my picture is instilled in the black screen until the next channel comes up. I don't like that happening at all. Makes me think my new Samsung 32" LCD HDTV is gonna burn a logo or image in it. I do even notice the logo from the menu bar in the black screen before the next channel comes up.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

This may or may not apply in your case.

What I have found is a lot of H20-100s I've been installing have come with firmware 020E. With 020E I will get the HD local channel banner and a black screen. I have to wait and/or force a software update to 100C. At that point the locals will come in. 

Add the B-Band converter, you will need to add it later anyway so do it now.

Don't worry about the "burn in" not going to affect your LCD.


----------



## JT1521 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok. How do I install the B-Band Converter properly?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

JT1521 said:


> Ok. How do I install the B-Band Converter properly?


JT....
It simply connects "in-line" between the AT-9 coax and the "SATELLITE IN" jack on the back of the H20....That's it!
The B-Band converter allows the H20 to "see" Ka-Lo Band sigs (~250-750MHz) from the 99 and (I think also....) the 103 LNBs. This frequency conversion - to a good-sized "chunk' of the UHF TV band - is one reason why a diplexer (generally) WON'T work with the AT-9/H20 setup(s)....


----------



## JT1521 (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh I see how it connects. I just was wondering if there was anything else I need to do after I hook it up? Anything I have to do on screen or just plug and play more or less?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

JT1521 said:


> Oh I see how it connects. I just was wondering if there was anything else I need to do after I hook it up? Anything I have to do on screen or just plug and play more or less?


It's plug 'n' play. There may or may not be any channels which actually use that part of the spectrum yet, but at least you will be ready for them.


----------



## JT1521 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well there may be a reason the Directv guy didnt install the B-Band Converter to begin with or maybe he should have I am not sure. I just put the B-Band Converter on and turned the tv on and it worked fine until about 10 secs later I lost the satellite signal. So I tried resetting the receiver and the screen came on saying searching for satellite. After about 5 mins I said heck with this and took the B-Band Converter out and plugged the Satellite coax cable directly to the receiver. I put the tv back on and all is well. Why do you think the B-Band Converter didn't work right? Should the Directv guy maybe have tweaked the Sat signal while the B-Band Converter was installed?


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like you have a bad converter, you need to request a new one.


----------



## cvs (Sep 23, 2006)

Just upgraded to HR20-700s and 5LNB dish. With the Zinwell B Band Converters installed inline my # 2 tuner will not work and my # 1 will only work if I reset the system 4 or 5 times. If I remove them, everything is fine. I'm hearing this is affecting lot's of folks.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cvs said:


> Just upgraded to HR20-700s and 5LNB dish. With the Zinwell B Band Converters installed inline my # 2 tuner will not work and my # 1 will only work if I reset the system 4 or 5 times. If I remove them, everything is fine. I'm hearing this is affecting lot's of folks.


You picked the wrong place to post this, but you just need to call DirecTV and get some new BBCs.


----------

